# Slingshot of the Month - February - Voting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*Slingshot of the Month - February*​
*Pick a Winner!!*

Jos - Salma22.06%FishDoug - DX7 Pocket Shooter 11.03%Metropolicity - Sifaka33.09%Can-Opener - Tiny Turtle1313.40%FishDoug - Multi Personality11.03%Bill Hays - Target Dragon1313.40%The Art of Weapons - Rambone22.06%Antraxx - Custom E55.15%Greavous - Checkered44.12%Mister Magpie - Purple Poplar66.19%Oetzi - Ergonomic Birchbark55.15%Flippinout - Starship, Alien Class88.25%Houtmeyers Peter - Micarta33.09%e-shot - Aluminum Meets Teak44.12%Vesalius - Carved Natural33.09%FishDoug - Johnny Rotten1212.37%Cheapo - Jalea22.06%flicks - PFS Lizards22.06%Torsten - Nice Little Shooter44.12%M.J - Big Mouth Starship33.09%NoobShooter - Just Another Slingshot11.03%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This month's nominations are almost too much raw awesome for one thread!

Nonetheless, it's up to you to narrow it down to your favorite and then it is your solemn duty to vote :thumbsup:

Here's the contenders:

Jos - Salma​





​FishDoug - DX7 Pocket Shooter​





​Metropolicity - Sifaka​





​Can-Opener - Tiny Turtle​





​FishDoug - Multi Personality​





​Bill Hays - Target Dragon​





​The Art of Weapons - Rambone​





​Antraxx - Custom E​




​​Greavous - Checkered​




​​Mister Magpie - Purple Poplar​





​Oetzi - Ergonomic​





​Flippinout - Starship, Alien Class​




​​Houtmeyers Peter - Micarta​




​​e-shot - Aluminum Meets Teak​





​Vesalius - Carved Natural​





​FishDoug - Johnny Rotten​





​Cheapo - Jalea​





​flicks - PFS Lizards​





​Torsten - Nice Little Shooter​





​M.J - Big Mouth Starship​





​NoobShooter - Just Another Slingshot​





​
Yikes! So much awesomeness!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

What a row of beauty !!! It's so unbelievable !
Cheers


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

An 11 Way Tie So Far! This Slingshot Of The Month Competition Is Sure To Be Eventful!


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

I say Fish doug Johnny rotten!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Yet another tough voting month, so many choices... Ok the trama is over, back to simple fun.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Vesalius is the name of the slingshot by Tremoside


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Some awesome entries&#8230;&#8230;difficult to judge and determine&#8230;..LBH2


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

After hours of deep thinking and contemplation. I have gotten no where :banghead:


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

I vote... Vesalius carved natural.

Question how works this nominating, who nominated the slingshot the maker or someone else??????????????????????


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

voted!


----------



## Thomas Whitcomb Rosen III (Jan 21, 2014)

All are amazing this was a hard decision for sure, I couldnt find the "select all" button, lol!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Outlaw said:


> I vote... Vesalius carved natural.
> 
> Question how works this nominating, who nominated the slingshot the maker or someone else??????????????????????


People Vote In The Nominations Topic For The Month. Here Was The February Nomination Topic.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29611-slingshot-of-the-month-feburary-2014-nominations/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Man, one of those things is definitely not like the others!
I still voted for it because I shoot it all th time and it rules


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I surrender! I can't do this any more! Too much good stuff!!!!!!!! Too many tough decisions! The pressure! Man, you guys are something with these creations! I'll vote but let me take a Xanax first and look again!!!!!!!! :king: :king: :king:


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Vesalio.

Thanks for the nomination Bambino Bob Fionda


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Tough choice is right. I have it down to a few in my head. I guess I will now have to resort to eeny meeny miny mo...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm in but Jeez I broke out into a cold sweat doing it. Incidentally guys, I would like to own them all so here's my address if you are in a giving mood............ :king: :king:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A very hard dicision this month, all amazing shooters, unfortunately i have only one vote

and as always not on the winner slingshot


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Took care of my civic duty. Thnx to all you artists. But, there can be only one!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

When is the sotm drawn just wanting to know who won lol


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Top work, that aluminium number gets my vote. Top notch e shot.


----------

